# Mass in D Minor, Kyrie



## level82rat (Jun 20, 2019)

The sound was generated by a notation software so just imagine that the chorus is singing Kyrie Eleison 

Playtime is 2:42


__
https://soundcloud.com/82-rat%2Fmass-in-d-minor-kyrie


----------

